# Anthrax Sonora.



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

Just left my lease 6 miles south of sonora, I got a confirmed case of anthrax on a text message. When I got there I counted at least 15 deer dead in the area. I wasnt even looking. I could smell them. The rancher knew about it. What sucks is that sure was a high dollar lease. Who should I contact to make sure someone knows?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

That sux man. I'd call the local game warden. Surely he knows how to get the ball rolling. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

The game warden for your county and state biologist for your area


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

South of rock springs , carts valley are premier anthrax zones. It does not ever â€œ go away â€œ- rancher , locals in area know this. Most will not tell you because of leases. County agent is who Iâ€™d call and inform. Sad to see


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

That really sucks. I would just contact TPWD and let them know.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Sorry for your troubles OP. Based on my knowledge of the subject, some of west texas has the perfect soil for anthrax to survive/thrive. Anthrax isn't new in that area, and it's likely to never go away, chances are the rancher has seen anthrax outbreaks before. I found this article interesting and slightly informative for those of you that may not be familiar with anthrax. https://www.texasstandard.org/stories/inside-texas-anthrax-triangle/


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

we had that a while back in ozona. REALLY depleted the population. deer have finally come back but most all the rabbits are still gone. went from seeing 20 deer a hunt to just a few for many years.


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*anthrax follow up.*

I just talked to the game warden in sutton county. he's getting swampped with calls about dead deer. they havnt confirmed anthrax. waiting on results from labs.


----------



## LDBuckslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

I got on a lease off of 377 between RS and Carta Valley in 2003. We were told it was wiped out in 2001 with an Anthrax outbreak. I believe the state brought some deer into the area. We had does with tags in there ear for a few years. We were told by other people that it was not isolated, the entire area was decimated.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

The first confirmed case happened last month in a captive antelope in Uvalde County.

https://equimanagement.com/news/anthrax-confirmed-in-uvalde-county-texas


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

*Disposal*

https://texreg.sos.state.tx.us/public/readtac$ext.ViewTAC?tac_view=4&ti=4&pt=2&ch=31&rl=Y


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Dwight said:


> Just left my lease 6 miles south of sonora, I got a confirmed case of anthrax on a text message. When I got there I counted at least 15 deer dead in the area. I wasnt even looking. I could smell them. The rancher knew about it. What sucks is that sure was a high dollar lease. Who should I contact to make sure someone knows?


Are you high fenced?


----------



## JohnG (Jun 3, 2012)

We hunt on the caverns of Sonora property. Talked to ranch hand yesterday. They have found 9 dead deer. 1 cow. Since last week. Rafter w feed store is getting some stuff in that u can add to your feed to help deer. Feel free to text at 409-457-3262


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Dealt with anthrax outside of Bracketville a few years ago. Ranch across from us went under quarantine and they were required to dispose of any found carcasses in a certain way. Had a biologist at out to our lease, and after showing him several dead deer he said it was probably anthrax. Also recommended that myself and another guy get on antibiotics just incase because we were in such close proximity. Iâ€™ve even got video of a deer showing symptoms, he was dead 2 hours after I took the video. Itâ€™s now being used Texas A&M to teach symptoms. 

Years of management was erased in one season.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ or it's nature culling w/a broader stroke...


----------



## Eb78 (Jun 21, 2017)

I wonder if it affects Auodad or Axis? And why is it not anywhere else like bandera kerrville an Brady area?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Eb78 said:


> I wonder if it affects Auodad or Axis? And why is it not anywhere else like bandera kerrville an Brady area?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


yes, anything that pics up the spores can become infected....
now what we really need is an aoudad specific strain...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

if I had a lease or owned land with them on it, I'd treat
them like my house was infested w/rodents or roaches


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Eb78 said:


> I wonder if it affects Auodad or Axis? And why is it not anywhere else like bandera kerrville an Brady area?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


the anthrax triangle is apparently concentrated w/the spores and
being larger and more arid, it keeps coming back under favorable conditions


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

weird thing is this has been a wet year-- thats only 30 or so miles from me and we have had all kinds of rain


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> weird thing is this has been a wet year-- thats only 30 or so miles from me and we have had all kinds of rain


Wet is a factor according to the the state health department 
Drought conditions contamination are different

â€œWhy does anthrax occur in some years and not in others? 
Anthrax outbreaks depend on two factors working together: the presence of anthrax spores in the soil, and suitable weather conditions. The bacteria grows and contaminates the surface soil and grass after periods of wet, cool weather, followed by several weeks of hot, dry conditions. Outbreaks in animals usually end when cool weather arrives and the bacteria becomes dormant. An outbreak may occur one year, but not the next. Death loss may occur in one pasture, while animals nearby remain healthy.â€

When I worked on he briscoe Nicoleson , our neighbor got anthrax, killed about 100 white Brahma cattle on his place , and countless deer, they brought in some D9â€™s and dugout a giant pit , filled it with cows and many 18 wheelers of old tires 
And burned till they could get it covered back in with the dirt
It was a wet spring and summer then dryer fall


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Similar conditions in 2016 when we had an outbreak. Previous year very dry, wet spring & summer followed by a dry & hot late summer. I started finding dead deer in early September.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

TexasRenegade said:


> Similar conditions in 2016 when we had an outbreak. Previous year very dry, wet spring & summer followed by a dry & hot late summer. I started finding dead deer in early September.


Yes IMO antrax is more prevalent when it is wet then gets dry later 
Their was some guy on here that wiped out his whole herd in Zavala county 
On a wet year 
That guy from double down would know more about it

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2176529&highlight=Anthrax


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> weird thing is this has been a wet year-- thats only 30 or so miles from me and we have had all kinds of rain


Junction area to date has been a anthrax free zone - yup, just down the highway south is the kaos


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

mrsh978 said:


> Friendswoodmatt said:
> 
> 
> > weird thing is this has been a wet year-- thats only 30 or so miles from me and we have had all kinds of rain
> ...


So Junction, telegraph area clear? We have a lease there but haven't seen nor heated anything.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Speaking from historical info - the anthrax has always be towards Edwards co. Iâ€™ve not heard fact or rumor or inkling of it around junction - carta valley has always been a good poster child. I had lease 12 miles south of CV and I had anthrax hit


----------



## trim change (Apr 29, 2005)

I have talked to several guys in Val Verde and Kinney and they are seeing an anthrax out break


----------



## ivomec (Jul 26, 2007)

A buddy of mine hunts 8 miles south of I-10 a few miles west of Ozona and they have been made aware as of today they have anthrax on there lease. Lots of dead deer on their place.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Update?*

I'm in Edwards County, south southwest of Rs off of RR674 and concerned! Anyone have an update? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm in Edwards County, south southwest of Rs off of RR674 and concerned! Anyone have an update? Thanks in advance. 


Steve, we heard some reports close to us. Landowner went last weekend to inspect and found no signs of it on our place. He did order Anthrax vaccine feed and I'll be heading there this weekend to fill feeders. Probably not going hunt but will drive around the property looking for any signs. Was told to shoot goats on sight since there's a herd of 50 plus hitting the protein. Guess I'll bring extra rounds.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Thanks CA*

Thanks for the reply. I think my area is the same as yours. We are keeping our fingers crossed. I'm glad that you are still going out to hunt. Those Aoudad are a costly pest so I will shoot all that I see on my place. My ex-BIL in Carta Valley will need to fend for himself! Take care.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

*July 22, 2019 Anthrax Update*

2019 Texas Anthrax Information

https://www.tahc.texas.gov/news/2019/2019-07-22_AnthraxUpdate.pdf


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Thanks DC!*

Very informative. Thanks.


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

Was at our lease on 674 between rock springs and bracketville last week and all was good 
We hoping for the best



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnG (Jun 3, 2012)

Just left our lease bordering the cavers. The anthrax situation seems to be worse than we expected. South side of the ranch all the feeders are piled up with corn. Protean has not been ate. North side seems to be ok. We found 9 dead deer in 2 hrs. Ranch hand found 25


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Wow!*

Johng sorry for your loss. My ranch is off of RR674/Brackettville Highway and CR550. I was there from 8/12 to 8/16. Everything seemed normal. I heard that we got a good rain there yesterday which my help slow down the outbreak. Wishing for the best.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

We were in RS this past weekend off CR450. No signs of Anthrax and recent grass fire damage wasn't too bad. Lots of bucks, does, fawns, rabbits, hogs. Hotter than a burning stump. Fingers crossed.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Being Hopeful*

My ranch got more rain today.


----------

